# Italy Serie A 24-25



## A_Skywalker (Jan 19, 2009)

Reggina v Chievo
 24/01/2009 17:00 GMT
  2.05 3.00 3.60 statsAll Bets (2) 
Juventus v Fiorentina
 24/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.60 3.40 5.50 statsAll Bets (2) 
Bologna v AC Milan
 25/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  4.60 3.20 1.75 statsAll Bets (2) 
Genoa v Catania
 25/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  1.60 3.30 5.75 statsAll Bets (2) 
Lazio v Cagliari
 25/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  1.65 3.25 5.25 statsAll Bets (2) 
Lecce v Torino
 25/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.20 3.00 3.20 statsAll Bets (2) 
Palermo v Udinese
 25/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  1.85 3.10 4.20 statsAll Bets (2) 
SSC Napoli v Roma
 25/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.60 2.90 2.70 statsAll Bets (2) 
Siena v Atalanta
 25/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.30 2.90 3.10 statsAll Bets (2) 
Inter v Sampdoria
 25/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.40 4.00 7.50 statsAll Bets (2)


----------

